# Paper tuning stand from plastic pipe?



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

lots of them in this forum


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Took me about 3 mins and $4 to make out of half inch PVC, and comes apart in case I have to bring it anywhere..Its nothin fancy, but it works great! I just tape a piece of newspaper to it and Im ready to go..


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

cornfedkiller said:


> Took me about 3 mins and $4 to make out of half inch PVC, and comes apart in case I have to bring it anywhere..Its nothin fancy, but it works great! I just tape a piece of newspaper to it and Im ready to go..


Made mine the same way I didn't glue it together so I could take it apart to move somewhere else.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

same here


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my paper tuning stand. It is made from 1" pvc. The base and frame are seperate so I can store it.


----------



## jstalljon (Jul 13, 2007)

I need to make one of these....can you guys post some overall dimensions please? Thanks.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

jstalljon said:


> I need to make one of these....can you guys post some overall dimensions please? Thanks.


The square on top of mine is 16"x16", and its 51" tall overall..I shoot it from my knees, because then I dont need my target so high, but I can always put longer legs on it if I want it higher..


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet! I went last evening to Home Depot and the whole thing with glue was around $7.00! Alot better than buying one. I have seen some stations selling them for $180.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

treetoppredator said:


> Sweet! I went last evening to Home Depot and the whole thing with glue was around $7.00! Alot better than buying one. I have seen some stations selling them for $180.


Yeah, unfortunately you need to get a backstop to catch the arrows, though. That's where the money comes in!


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes I ended up using my target. Set the stand about 4 foot from the level target. 


Yamahog12 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately you need to get a backstop to catch the arrows, though. That's where the money comes in!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

treetoppredator said:


> Yes I ended up using my target. Set the stand about 4 foot from the level target.


That's what I do, too. But a target is around $70!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great post. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
I am gonna try to combine a PVC target stand and then do an add on for things like the paper tuning stand. That way I can disconnect it when I am not using it.


----------



## big jay (Aug 27, 2007)

*heres mine*

heres mine little over kill but works great.....

it also has room on the back side to lay your bow while making adjustments if needed


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

looks good jay


----------



## rholson (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Jay,
Is that a big roll of butcher paper? That an awesome rig. I have a very simple one where I tape newspaper to the frame. Using tape is a pain! I like your setup much better:thumbs_up


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pvc paper tuner!!!*

For a cheap backstop, take a couple of gunny sacks from the feed store, fill them real tight with thick black plastic sheeting,you use for gardening so the weeds wont come up, your arrows wont go through them if you do it right...also don't use butcher paper,use the paper that is used in doctors office on there exam tables, they come in rolls,you can get them at a medical supply place...:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

It takes about an hour to make and only cost me $32 inculding paper and tax.

Materials needed(Home Depot):

2- 1" PVC Elbows(.44 each)
2- 1"x1"x1" PVC Ts(.56 each)
2- 1"x1/2"x1" PVC Ts(.93 each)
1- 1/2" SC40 PVC Conduit joint 10' (1.09 each)
2- 1" SC40 PVC Conduit joints 10' (2.30 each)
1- Box of 100 #8x1/2" round head sheet metal screws(2.87 each bx)
1- 4" PVC Drain pipe 10' (7.82 each)
1- 35" wide 140 ft roll of contractors paper(9.97 each) (in the paint section)
2- Paper clamps(had them on hand, have no idea what they cost)

Cut 2 1" conduits 37-1/4" long
Cut 1 1" conduit 37" long
Cut 1 1/2" conduit 37-1/8" long
Cut 4 1" conduits 10-12" long
Cut 2 1" conduits 2-1/8" long
Cut 1 4" PVC piece 36-3/4" long

37-1/4" 1" pieces are the sides
37 1" is top
37-1/8" is the paper roll axle
4-10" pieces are the feet
2-1/8" piece are just connections from the 1x1/2x1 tees to connect the feet Ts

Assemble all PVC, Square, drill pilot holes slightly smaller than #8 screw at every joint(3 per Tee), screw a screw in every joint hole, cut a slit all the way down the 4" 36-3/4 pipe, insert paper roll and while inserting pull tab of paper through slit and slide roll into pipe, unscrew one side of 1/2" axle and pull from joint, slide paper roll/4" pipe onto axle, reinsert axle in T, replace screw into axle, Drill 3/8" hole in one side of clamp, drill 1/8" hole in other side of clamp, remove one clamp arm on the small hole side, level clamp on top 2" back from elbow, mark through big hole and little hole onto the pipe, drill small pilot hole at marks, insert screw through 3/8 hole and screw to top pipe

I did not glue anything incase something breaks you can just replace one piece instead of the hole thing.


Back:








Front:










































Ya'll have a Good One,

loder


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice 


Reloader7RM said:


> It takes about an hour to make and only cost me $32 inculding paper and tax.
> 
> Materials needed(Home Depot):
> 
> ...


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

great ideas


----------



## viperzulu (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice, I've been thinking about making one myself,perhaps this summer when I get some free time.


----------



## biggameslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

ok do you just use it to make sure your rest is straight or you sights sorry ive seen them use it at the shop but didnt ask questions haha bout like class


----------



## footindave (Jul 15, 2009)

treetoppredator said:


> Yes I ended up using my target. Set the stand about 4 foot from the level target.


Just take a old bag target and fill it old clothes and spin the bag like a garbage bag so there is a neck to tie a rope to it and hang it anywhere in front of paper tuner tree limb, rafter etc..


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

rholson said:


> Hey Jay,
> Is that a big roll of butcher paper? That an awesome rig. I have a very simple one where I tape newspaper to the frame. Using tape is a pain! I like your setup much better:thumbs_up


i work at a doctor's office and have access to rolls of exam table paper it a llittle thin but do yall think it would work?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's one I built for the shop.... 
Has spring loaded "U" channel to hold the paper. This did not turn out as well as I thought it would cause any rips in the paper will sometimes get hung up on the edges of the channel and slow down the whole process. When I build one for myself, it will have spring loaded clamps but they will be round.
The one thing found in DIY used on this unit that I really like is the hack saw blade riveted to the clamp. Makes paper removal a snap.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

cornfedkiller said:


> Took me about 3 mins and $4 to make out of half inch PVC, and comes apart in case I have to bring it anywhere..Its nothin fancy, but it works great! I just tape a piece of newspaper to it and Im ready to go..


Gonna make one tonight.... getting tired of adjusting my window frame hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

These all look nice, but I have a some questions. There was one that appeared to be built fairly short. Can you shoot that paper standing up and still get a good reading, or do you have to sit down so you're shooting parallel to the ground? How far away from the paper should you be when you're shooting? Somebody said not to use butcher paper. Why is that?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have very limited space so mine folds up against the ceiling. The tensioning device on the role is a piece of PVC ripped lengthwise and then held in place with rubber bands (cut from an inner-tube)


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Capital_Ken said:


> These all look nice, but I have a some questions. There was one that appeared to be built fairly short. Can you shoot that paper standing up and still get a good reading, or do you have to sit down so you're shooting parallel to the ground? How far away from the paper should you be when you're shooting? Somebody said not to use butcher paper. Why is that?


I don't tune via paper but I did make a shorter version of the unit seen on post #27 that breaks down for transport and works very well with bag targets. 

In theory, you want the paper face perpendicular to the arrows trajectory, so, shim the front of the base with any readily available object(s) until that condition is met.

I believe that most shoot between 6 & 10 feet for best results.

Don't know about the butcher paper, but, if someone has a problem with it my guess would be that the tear would propagate beyond the physical contact points of the arrow to a point where reading the results may become difficult. Just a guess.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 1802684
View attachment 1802685

Mine isn't made out of pvc. but wanted to share it. I took think molding, glued and screwed it together, added hinges so I can fold it up or down out of the way. I use a couple old cut arrows at a slant on the back side of the paper tuner for stability.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Great paper tuning stands. Tag - Thanks!


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

tagged


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

on mine the back spindle that holds the roll of wax paper unscrews so the paper can be easily replaced. the small board that holds the paper taut has a strip of foam tape and 2 small magnets hold the bottom end taut


----------



## azfiredog300 (Oct 29, 2015)

Simple PVC stand and a roll of 99 cent wax paper is how I made mine.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

